# Guest bathroom



## TheHawk (Jun 12, 2010)

I am starting to re-do my guest bathroom and have run into a couple snags...first off I'm planning on replacing the old linoleum floor with ceramic tile.. got maybe half the linoleum removed but the rest is a real pain to get off..any suggestions or tricks to make it come up easier? And the walls were done in some sort of wall paper and I'd like to remove it to texture the wall and repaint..is there a trick to this as well? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have 12" x 12" linoleum tiles in the room I am doing a reno on and they are a pain. I have a long handle scraper (looks like a hoe but the blade is straight) and I put it on the edge of the tile and hit the handle with a hammer. When I did the rest of the home, the tile guy had to take the rest up and he rented a machine that had a blade that kind of did the same thing. Mine comes up a half inch at a time.

On the wallpaper, you can buy or rent a steamer that helps take it off. There is a little wheel looking thing you can buy at HD that scores the wallpaper, then the steamer penetrates and breaks down the glue. You can pull it off or scrape it off from there.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

If you're talking about the old sheet vinyl, the easiest way is to just pull it up. It will tear and leave the felt backing on the floor. As mentioned in the previous post, get the hand scraper and start scraping. Keep fresh blades in it. It's not really easy, but at least bathrooms are small.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I removed sheet vinyl in the kitchen. The one think that saved me was using a shingle scrapper used to remove asphalt shingles. It is a lot heaving and wider. It still takes some elbow grease but at least you don't have to be kneeling on the floor bending your back. The weight of the scrapper helps too.

It that doesn't work a heat gun may also help. Or you can rent a power scrapper at some of the Home Depot tool rental places.

It looks like this but mine was heavy duty (all metal).

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-7-in-Scraper-1672200/202564911


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I would use an 8" scraper. They have a telescoping handle so you are not on your knees and still uses the razor type blades which can be changed out.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/QEP-8-in...r-Floor-Scraper-and-Stripper-62909Q/100067461


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Get a scraper with a long handle to save your knees and back. I started out with a short, one handed scraper on our old house, didn't take long to switch.


----------



## TheHawk (Jun 12, 2010)

OK I'll give it a shot guys.thanks for the info! Yeah I started it with a small short scraper and it was a nightmare!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*remodel*

my last bath remodel for my parents house, we just tore apart the walls and put new sheetrock up and refinished. Was easier and quicker than to fool with wallpaper that was 30 years old. On the floors the linoleum was like stuck to the the concrete that was jsut hard as hell to scrape up so we made sure it was sound and just thinsetted ceramics over it.


----------

